# Tybee inshore



## patoga (May 13, 2015)

Hello all,

I am going to be coming down in about three weeks.  I am staying just north of horse pen Hammock on Campbell AVE. I am hauling mu kayak from PA to enjoy my time much better than last year stuck on the shore on Catalina rd.  

I have invested in gulp shrimp 11 oz. Size and an extra bottle of recharge liquid to put my fish soft plastics in.  Looking at the tides projected it looks as though I should be out there during the incoming tide so I think paddling out from horse pen creek then to chimney creek will be quite the challenge. 

I was thinking to launch at lazaretto launch and let the tide carry me in from there.  I am looking for the typical inshore targets, reds, specs, and flounder.  

For the flounder I was going to drift with the tide and drag/jig gulp shrimp with jig head??

For reds/specs cast in front of me working the tourist rig??

Am I on the right track with my bait, stratagy, and could use other locations as well not anyone's secrets just someone where I can catch some fish better than last years small blue fish and my two croaker lol.  

Thanks to all.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 15, 2015)

*yep*

Incoming tide is good fishing because the water is generally less muddy. Troll those gulps behind your yak making sure it's bouncing off the bottom. Go to tybee bait and tackle to get some live bait and some local knowledge from the owner. Good luck


----------



## patoga (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Jimmy, I am going to try to make it up to some of smaller creeks, bit I do have a question about the navionics map is that some spots in the larger rivers like bull river and Tybee creek it shows the depth is 20-40 feet is that right? I could see it being right from constant erosion


----------



## wellwood (May 17, 2015)

You can also try some DOA shrimps under a popping cork. Take the weight out and hook it behind the horn like you would a live shrimp.


----------



## wellwood (May 17, 2015)

And if you can get to it. Oyster creek is good spot to fish on the in coming tide.


----------



## Day trip (May 18, 2015)

patoga said:


> Thanks Jimmy, I am going to try to make it up to some of smaller creeks, bit I do have a question about the navionics map is that some spots in the larger rivers like bull river and Tybee creek it shows the depth is 20-40 feet is that right? I could see it being right from constant erosion



My navionics map is extremely accurate for the most part.  so yes, it's mainly right


----------



## patoga (May 19, 2015)

Thanks day trip are these during high tide?


----------



## Day trip (May 19, 2015)

patoga said:


> Thanks day trip are these during high tide?



No, look at your tide chart and add or subtract accordingly.  That's why you can get in some places easily at high tide with a 6-8 foot tide and find yourself landlocked at low tide.


----------



## patoga (May 19, 2015)

Thanks day trip any other tops for my trip would be much appreciated


----------



## Day trip (May 21, 2015)

Lazaratto to oyster creek on the incoming then back on outgoing would be a good paddle (mile or so one way) but a good spot to fish.  If it's CALM and you're a strong paddler, you can paddle out towards Cockspur lighthouse and fish the grass banks on the south side of the channel where the Fort Pulaski bridge crosses or the bowl behind Cockspur.  Current can get strong but Always good fishing there.  Turner creek ramp and work the docks and grass beds.  Dang, just about everywhere if your hitting the structure and tides right.  Look at google earth, see the oyster rakes that will be submerged at high tide and the draining tidal creeks.  Fish those areas.  If your not losing tackle, your not close enough to structure.   
What dates are you going to be down?


----------



## patoga (May 21, 2015)

Thanks daytrip, I will be arriving June 7th until the 13th.  I was looking at all kinds of the smaller creeks and such that I saw I was fishing from the shore last year right off Catalina road and that had ton of oyster rakes, actually slipped and cut my toe pretty good.  Lol but I know what you mean.


----------



## patoga (May 30, 2015)

I got the pearl white with orange tails.  That should work especially with the sediment being kicked up....I hope.


----------

